# Toddler rear seat (frame mount) catching my heels



## Hockeynut (25 May 2018)

Has anyone else had this issue?
We have the standard £35 Halfords frame mount seat, which goes behind me. I noticed when she was younger, that my heels sometimes caught on the footrests she has on it. But now she grew over the winter/spring, and has the footrests a bit lower, it's leading me into an awkward cycling position, with either my heels clipping her footrests, or my feet being further forward on the pedal, making it awkward and sometimes slipping off the pedal.

It's on a (2010 I think) Cube Attention Mountain Bike. I have the mount as high as it will go on the frame.

She's 3.5yo, tallish for her age, but not heavy. 

We're off to France in a couple of weeks in the motorhome, so will be expecting to cycle 10-15 miles per day getting about, I'm getting worried.

First, anyone had the same issue?

Secondly, ideas? I've been avoiding a trailer, dunno why just have.

Thanks.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 May 2018)

The seat I used to have allowed you to mount the seat further back, it had a clip that allowed you to slide it along the metal work. However, due to having large feet and a bike too small for me (sentimental value) I would also clip Junior’s toes unless I move my foot forward on the pedals, I just learnt to deal with it.


----------



## Hockeynut (25 May 2018)

Funnily enough milk float, ice sometimes wondered if the bike was a little too small for me. Could be contributing to the problem. 

I'll have a look if it has that option.


----------

